

The Pentium: An Architectural History (2004) - theandrewbailey
http://archive.arstechnica.com/cpu/004/pentium-1/m-pentium-1-1.html

======
theandrewbailey
it seems that you have to manually edit the URL to m-pentium-1-2.html and so
on for the other pages.

------
laydros
This is pretty fascinating, but all the text piled on the right (in FF) and
links to articles about Sims 2 and Far Cry make me feel like I've wandered off
into the part of the building I'm not supposed to be in.

